# Sparring - USKA Nationals



## Azulx (Apr 12, 2019)

In the most David vs. Goliath fashion here are the sparring videos for the men's intermediate division. My student is 5'6 both his opponents are 6'7.  Enjoy!


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 13, 2019)

My god that first guy was awful....seriously I've seen day 1 students fight better than that


----------

